# Нестабильность поясничного отдела...операция...



## Татьяна К. (20 Июн 2008)

ЗДРАВСТВУЙТЕ!
У мужа, помимо прочих проблем с поясницей, не требущих пока оперативного вмешательства, определили ещё нестабильность позвонков в пояснице (рентген, функц. пробы). По этому поводу предлогают операцию 
Вот хотелось бы узнать: насколько опасны эти операции? Можно ли обойтись без операции? Что представляет из себя такая операция?
Ему назначили очередное лечение...через месяц на приём...будет решаться вопрос об оперативном вмешательстве.
У нас есть время для размышлений, но мы не врачи и посоветоваться не с кем. Доктор ничего объяснять не стал...ему было некогда...сказал на след. приёме поговорим.
Объясните, пожалуйста..... Очень волнуюсь...
У меня у самой проблемы с головой, но об этом в другом разделе напишу...


----------



## Тимур Гусейнов (21 Июн 2008)

*Ответ:  нестабильность поясничного отдела...операция...*

Покажите форуму фукциональные снимки. Сколькот лет мужу. Опишите как болит, как давно. Данные неврологического осмотра.


----------



## Татьяна К. (21 Июн 2008)

*Ответ:  нестабильность поясничного отдела...операция...*


----------



## Татьяна К. (21 Июн 2008)

*Ответ:  нестабильность поясничного отдела...операция...*


----------



## Татьяна К. (21 Июн 2008)

*Ответ:  нестабильность поясничного отдела...операция...*

Мужу 45 лет. Поясница болит давно, уже больше 20 лет. В 16-17 лет увлекался гирями, занимался без должного руководства...почти что самостоятельно.
Параллельно с этим занимался в творческом колл-ве, во время занятий и выступлений держал на своих плечах двух человек своего возраста.
Потом тяж. физ. работа на производстве. В возрасте 23 - 24 лет дело дошло до больничных листов...
Ставили диагноз - о. люмбалгия. Назначаемое лечение - уколы, таблетки, мази, физ.кабинет  не помогало...или помогало только на время лечения.
Прекращалось лечение - всё возвращалось на круги своя (((
Пришлось поменять работу...но от проблемы это не избавило.
Полечившись безрезультатно и раз, и другой, и пятый,  десятый...муж перестал обащаться к врачу...
Лечила его дома сама: разогрев поясницы руками, лёгкий массажик...
всякие растирки из народного опыта...настойкой сирени, валерианы, парилка (хотя мы не знали можно это или нет)...на работу обматывал поясницу потуже... Короче, за недельку он поднимался...без больничных, 
без уколов...Так продолжалось много лет...

Очередной приступ случился 1,5 месяца назад. В течение вечера  ноющая боль посредине поясницы выше крестца переросла в острую.
Согнуло вперёд и вправо...Первую неделю лечились как обычно самостоятельно...облегчения - ноль...
Обратился к врачу. Назначили - мовалис + кетанов (по 3 укола), электрофорез с демиксидом. Эти три дня было полегче, но боль всё же была сильная, особенно после того как посидит хотя бы на стуле в теч. 10-15 минут...не говоря уж про машину...После каждого "сидения"  сгибало вперёд и вправо. Назначили ещё 3 мовалиса и 10 мильгамы.
Острая боль ушла...вернее её не стало в сост. покоя. При вынужденных наклонах появляется как бы предупреждающая боль, что дальше "НЕЛЬЗЯ".
Болит в основном в одном месте - посредине поясницы выше крестца (90% времени)...иногда чуть левее или чуть правее (10% времени).


----------



## Татьяна К. (21 Июн 2008)

*Ответ:  нестабильность поясничного отдела...операция...*

После консультации вертебролога назначено лечение...см. выше


----------



## Тимур Гусейнов (22 Июн 2008)

*Ответ:  нестабильность поясничного отдела...операция...*

Нестабильности L5-S1 не увидел. Непонятно о какой операции Вы говорите. Врачи то же о операции не говорят. Назначенное лечение полноценное. После лечения рекомендовал бы лечебные и профилактические упражнения.


----------



## Татьяна К. (22 Июн 2008)

*Ответ:  нестабильность поясничного отдела...операция...*



> Тимур Гусейнов; Нестабильности L5-S1 не увидел.


Рентгенолог из местной поликлиники тоже не увидел нестабильности, чему мы были очень рады... А вертебролог из Екатеринбурга сказал, что нестабильность видна невооруженным глазом...да там, в листке назначений и написано об этом.



> Непонятно о какой операции Вы говорите. Врачи то же о операции не говорят.


)))))...это не я говорю...это слова врача-вертебролога из Екатеринбурга (наш областной центр). Врач сказал что нестабильность лечится опеативным путём. Назначил лечение и через месяц на приём.
Сказал, что если не будет никаких подвижек, будем говорить об операции



> Назначенное лечение полноценное.


Назначены блокады...а у нас, во-первых, некому их делать...а во-вторых, 
наш терапевт сказала, что относиться к ним как-то *не очень*...
И не назначила... Что скажите по этому поводу?



> После лечения рекомендовал бы лечебные и профилактические упражнения.


Спасибо за ответ и рекомендации....а вот насчёт нестабильности так и не поняла - есть она или нет?


----------



## Тимур Гусейнов (22 Июн 2008)

*Ответ:  нестабильность поясничного отдела...операция...*



Татьяна К. написал(а):


> Назначены блокады...а у нас, во-первых, некому их делать...а во-вторых,
> наш терапевт сказала, что относиться к ним как-то *не очень*...
> И не назначила... Что скажите по этому поводу?


Блокады в данном случае были бы весьма полезны.



Татьяна К. написал(а):


> а вот насчёт нестабильности так и не поняла - есть она или нет?


Отвечу немного по другому. Если у нескольких специалистов сомнение, что есть нестабильность, то без сомнения, что операция не показана (естественно операция по поводу нестабильности).


----------



## Татьяна К. (22 Июн 2008)

*Ответ:  нестабильность поясничного отдела...операция...*



Тимур Гусейнов написал(а):


> Блокады в данном случае были бы весьма полезны.


Спасибо!!!
И снова вопросы...)))))) 1.*А что такое блокада?* Слышала, что ставится укол прямо в позвонок...Но это ведь может быть опасно.  
2.*Что даёт блокада?*....Обезболивающий эффект или происходит лечение?
3.*Можно ли в нашем случае обойтись без блокады?*
4.*Можно ли с нестабильностью справиться путём укрепления мышц спины?* Или, если уж она есть, то будет прогрессировать дальше?
5. *Не могли бы вы прокоментировать "по-русски" результаты МРТ?*    Что всё это значит... и что нам с этим делать?


----------



## Тимур Гусейнов (22 Июн 2008)

*Ответ:  нестабильность поясничного отдела...операция...*



Татьяна К. написал(а):


> Спасибо!!!
> И снова вопросы...)))))) 1.*А что такое блокада?* Слышала, что ставится укол прямо в позвонок...Но это ведь может быть опасно.


При паравертебральной блокаде лекарство вводится рядом с позвонком на уровне объекта , вызывающего боль. Например артрозных суставов поперечных отростков. Любое действие имеет риск. Даже переход дороги.



Татьяна К. написал(а):


> 2.*Что даёт блокада?*....Обезболивающий эффект или происходит лечение?


Лечение.


Татьяна К. написал(а):


> 3.*Можно ли в нашем случае обойтись без блокады?*


Можно обойтись даже без какого-либо лечения. Продолжительность жизни не измениться, а вот качество жизни будет хуже. Блокады могут значительно улучшить качество жизни. Но за или против, может решать врач, который  *грамотно * занимается занимается Вашим позвоночником. Это вряд ли терапевт.



Татьяна К. написал(а):


> 4.*Можно ли с нестабильностью справиться путём укрепления мышц спины?* Или, если уж она есть, то будет прогрессировать дальше?


Насчет нестабильности, свое мнение уже высказал. Мышцы укреплять полезно всегда (правильным образом). 



Татьяна К. написал(а):


> 5. *Не могли бы вы прокоментировать "по-русски" результаты МРТ?*    Что всё это значит... и что нам с этим делать?


С этим нужно жить.


----------



## Татьяна К. (22 Июн 2008)

*Ответ:  нестабильность поясничного отдела...операция...*



Тимур Гусейнов написал(а):


> Можно обойтись даже без какого-либо лечения. Продолжительность жизни не измениться, а вот качество жизни будет хуже. Блокады могут значительно улучшить качество жизни. Но за или против, может решать врач, который  *грамотно * занимается занимается Вашим позвоночником. Это вряд ли терапевт.


Так я к чему все эти вопросы...  У нас нет специалиста невролога и некому делать блокады. С листом назначений из обл. центра мы идём к учасковому терапевту...и уже лечимся под его руковдством. 
А если блокады значительно улучшат качество жизни, то видимо стоит за этой услугой обратиться в область. Скажите сможет ли муж самостоятельно съездить на блокады? Как он будет себя чувствовать? Или лучше самому за руль не садиться?
У нас здесь не у кого наблюдаться по поводу позвоночника, а сможет ли этим *грамотно *заниматься специалист из области...который видит пациента раз в 1-2 месяца и у которого уйма больных?
Вы не сердитесь за кучу вопросов, пожалуйста, у нас поговорить об этом не с кем, да даже и был когда невролог, так за 10 минут он успевает только мельком осмотреть тебя и карточку заполнить ((((( какие уж там вопросы...
Скоро я вас ещё со своей головой достану :p в др. теме )))))))



> С этим нужно жить.



НУ... эт понятно, что жить...помирать никто не собирается ))))))))
Вот только может нужно что-нибудь предпринять, чтобы все эти грыжи, протрузии и т.д. не прогрессировали...А ещё лучше, чтоб позвоночник по возможности восстанавился 

Когда здоровье начинает подводить...жалеешь о том, что сам не врач, 
что среди родственников и друзей нет врачей...Ну эт уж так...мысли вслух...


----------



## Тимур Гусейнов (22 Июн 2008)

*Ответ:  нестабильность поясничного отдела...операция...*



Татьяна К. написал(а):


> Скажите сможет ли муж самостоятельно съездить на блокады? Как он будет себя чувствовать? Или лучше самому за руль не садиться?


Сможет. Сам дипроспан никакого влияния на реакцию не имеет. Но он разводится обычно на лидокаине. Лидокаин может изменять реакцию в течение 30-60 минут, и, теоретически, мешать вождению машины.  Думаю эти вопросы нужно решать с врачем, который будет делать блокады.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (24 Июн 2008)

*Ответ:  нестабильность поясничного отдела...операция...*

А может сходить к местному хирургу, травматологу?


----------



## Татьяна К. (24 Июн 2008)

*Ответ:  нестабильность поясничного отдела...операция...*

Я так поняла, что вы предлагаете сходить к хирургу или травмотологу по поводу блокады?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (25 Июн 2008)

*Ответ:  нестабильность поясничного отдела...операция...*

Именно так, да и невропатолог в стационаре чаще всего владеет блокадами.

Кстати. для врачей, приказ минздрава о мануальной терапии так же обязывает врачей МТ делать (уметь) блокады.


----------



## Татьяна К. (25 Июн 2008)

*Ответ:  нестабильность поясничного отдела...операция...*

Спасибо за подсказку...попробуем.
А ещё у мужа болят суставы...локти, колени. Это может быть от позвоночника или уже что-то другое?


----------



## abelar (25 Июн 2008)

*Ответ:  нестабильность поясничного отдела...операция...*



Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Именно так, да и невропатолог в стационаре чаще всего владеет блокадами.


...Федор Петрович! Уважаемый, эти невропатологи давно в LA! yahoo
...Интересно другое: ЛМБ в точку позвоночной артерии или Эпидуральная ЛМБ по Кателену - это "мягкая" или какая мануальная медицина? 
Недавно один мой коллега - невролог был в ужасе от предложенной мной техники манипуляции на копчике per rectum! В качестве менее "радикального" средства предложил мне вспомнить мой старый опыт и сделать это иглой №0860 через Hiatus canalis sacralis!!!! Но, тут уж пациент был в шоке!.[/QUOTE]


Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Кстати. для врачей, приказ минздрава о мануальной терапии так же обязывает врачей МТ делать (уметь) блокады.


Минздрав имеет еще более смутное, чем наши пациенты  представление о предмете,которым занимается... Для ЛМБ нужна как минимум чистая перевязочная и противошоковый набор...и прочее и прочее.... ну, и немного виртуозности заядлого героинщика)


----------



## Татьяна К. (25 Июн 2008)

*Ответ:  нестабильность поясничного отдела...операция...*

umnik...ничего не поняла...
А для непосвещённых можно ещё раз и...по русски.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (26 Июн 2008)

*Ответ:  нестабильность поясничного отдела...операция...*



> Федор Петрович! Уважаемый, эти невропатологи давно в LA! yahoo


Тут, да. Плохо, что те кто умеют, просто не хотят.



> ...Интересно другое: ЛМБ в точку позвоночной артерии или Эпидуральная ЛМБ по Кателену - это "мягкая" или какая мануальная медицина?
> Недавно один мой коллега - невролог был в ужасе от предложенной мной техники манипуляции на копчике per rectum! В качестве менее "радикального" средства предложил мне вспомнить мой старый опыт и сделать это иглой №0860 через Hiatus canalis sacralis!!!! Но, тут уж пациент был в шоке!


.

А никакая МТ, в этом и отличие развития МТ в России, практически она сразу развивалась как реабелитология. 



> Минздрав имеет еще более смутное, чем наши пациенты  представление о предмете,которым занимается... Для ЛМБ нужна как минимум чистая перевязочная и противошоковый набор...и прочее и прочее.... ну, и немного виртуозности заядлого героинщика)



Инфильтрационная блокада зоны поражения. Если используются кроме МТ и ИРТ, то требования к кабинете ИРТ, как к перевязочной (с противошоковым набором), а в любой поликлиннике (и тем более стационаре) есть перевязочная и противошоковый набор.
А вот тут все зависит от специалиста, если не хочет, то не будет.


----------



## abelar (27 Июн 2008)

*Ответ:  нестабильность поясничного отдела...операция...*

Врач - невролог, со специализацией по мануальной терапии, да виртуозно владеющий ЛМБ, блондин! 2 метра ростом! не женат!.......
Пашущий на ставку в поликлиннике! ???!!! ...Причем в минздраве всерьез считают,что это возможно и к этому надо стремиться....yahoo


----------



## Ell (27 Июн 2008)

*Ответ:  нестабильность поясничного отдела...операция...*

"Господа офицеры" ! А не перейти ли вам в Курилку с обсуждением? aiwan
Не забивайте пациенту голову


----------



## Доктор Ступин (28 Июн 2008)

*Ответ:  нестабильность поясничного отдела...операция...*



Ell написал(а):


> "Господа офицеры"



Спасибо. И это правда!


----------

